# white fluffy stuff



## crystalmylovee (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been cycling my tank for 3 weeks now and I had my Betta in at first but I took it out because I found out about cycling, I've been doing water changes every week 25% - 50%. I noticed that there's this white fluffy stuff all in the bottom of the tank and my decorations, yes when I do water changes I use gravel vacuum and when I do water changes the white fluffy goes everywhere in the tank I've read that it's normal when cycling but I'm not sure?

here is a picture:








you can see the white fluff on top of it


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

I also am experiencing this. Will be interested to see what causes it!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

yea @[email protected] i'm getting those same white fluffy stuff on my decorations too .. i think it's betta's slime coat .. cus when i take out my deco's to rinse .. it feels real slimy


----------



## lordadamar (Aug 24, 2011)

Normal process in cycling. it will eventually go away..


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

whaaaa @[email protected] .. so that means my tank is re-cycling .. again .. *insert expletives here* D= D= D= .. that's like the 3rd time it's doing it ... *sigh*


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't worry, I'm still stuck on my first cycle! Still waiting for Ammonia to reach zero. Has only been 9 days though


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

this tank has restarted cycling like 3 times .. my 20g cycled fast only took 3 weeks .. but for the life of me i can't get this 5g to cycle and not have it restart ..

should i like dump some of the water from my 20g in this 5g? .. i think all that white fluffy stuff has giving yuki sbd .. again .. so i moved him to his hospital tank .. and he is not happy .. poor little guy D= he's floating sideways .. =(


----------



## lordadamar (Aug 24, 2011)

Absolutely, best way to start a new tank is with Water and gravel from old one...
50/50 old vs new water in new tank...


----------



## crystalmylovee (Aug 2, 2011)

that's good to know I was worried!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

it's not a new tank .. it's completed cycling before .. then it just restarts it's cycle without me realizing that the white fuzzy stuff is the cycle restarting .. 

cus this is the 2nd time i've seen the white fuzzy growth .. which would suggest that after i cycled it the first time .. it restarted again .. twice


----------

